# DLink NIC

## pavera

ACK!!!

This is a first (for me anyway)!

A network card that Linux didn't auto detect!  :Sad: 

I have a DLink DFE 530TX+, any idea what driver I should use?

or if there even is a linux driver for this NIC?

----------

## pavera

Right so its a real tek card

the RTL-8139 driver works  :Smile: 

just so everyone knows

----------

## jahgu

I have the same ethernet card, but modprobe rtl8139.o doesn't work.  the driver doesn't seem to be included in the livecd.  ifconfig returned the UP and RUNNING stuff, but emerge rsync failed (and so did my ping attempts).

----------

## jahgu

modprobe 8139too worked

----------

## red_over_blue

You need the via-rhine module.  I have the same card... it works flawlessly under linux!

EDIT - I have the 530TX - I'm not sure if it uses the same driver as the 530TX+

----------

## red_over_blue

Try this link... it is different from the via-rhine:

http://support.dlink.com/faq/view.asp?prod_id=487&question=General%20Linux

----------

## keratos68

8139too.o = 530TX+

8139.o = older versions of the card

We use this card throught our Linux installations, various distros, but all using 8139too.o for this card - flawlessly.

VIA-RHINE ???? No,getaway!

----------

## ollie

ha!..

insmod 8139too

----------

## red_over_blue

 *Quote:*   

> VIA-RHINE ???? No,getaway!

 

hey!!!... price was right (came free with the DSL modem)

----------

